# GPS details



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

Here we go again. I am looking for practical information on a GPS unit before I drop some change on one. Here is what I am looking for:
Color
Electronic Compas
WASS
It seems these units are around $400 and up. Is this true for all manufacturers?
I am not looking for a practical unit that I don't have to take a class to learn how to use.
Any feedback is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## smokinjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

I just got the Garmin Vista C a couple of months ago from GPSonSALE.com.
Paid 324.00 with shipping and got a 50$ rebate from Garmin. No complaints with it so far. Down loaded US Topo on it and can't believe the detail such as 
2-tracks and creeks.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Just some advice. Skip the electronic compass and get a good "manual" one. I have two and one is with me everytime I'm using a GPS. No batteries required either. Using a compass is becoming a lost skill. It is very simple and will compliment any GPS very well.


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I know this is not a new question. I have narrowed it down to the mentioned features but ease of use is of great concern.
By the way I was a boy scout for many years and were we did a lot of orienteering. I will never leave without a normal compas as a back up. 
Great stuff
Thanks
Dan


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

HunterZ said:


> Thanks for the info. I know this is not a new question. I have narrowed it down to the mentioned features but ease of use is of great concern.
> By the way I was a boy scout for many years and were we did a lot of orienteering. I will never leave without a normal compas as a back up.
> Great stuff
> Thanks
> ...


Actually the Garmin units are pretty easy to use. I wouldn't spend the extra money on the electronic compass though. Everytime you change the batteries you must recalibrate it. Its not a problem, but a good old fashion one you don't have to mess with. Additionally you can view your map on the GPS and use your compass at the same time. I don't know of a single GPS unit that displays both at the same time, you have to toggle between them. 

Tom W


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

http://gpsinformation.net/


----------

